
Show HN: Who Got Game? – A Game of Thrones Death Pool (To Spice Up Season 8) - i_robi
https://who-got-game.com
======
periya
Login with Facebook, yeah that’s gonna be a no for me.

~~~
i_robi
Hey! Me again :) We just added Google and Twitter login, hope that makes it
more useable to you!

